# d12-500



## p_justin (Jan 18, 2010)

Will this box work with anything other than a swim setup or am I screwed.
Any help would be greatly appreciated
justin
[email protected]


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a D12-500 on my non-SWM.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The D12 will work with the round 18" dish, the Phase III dish, and the slimline dish. It will work on SWM and non-SWM.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Should work on pretty much anything. It is a very adaptable box


----------

